# Splitter Review: TimberWolf TW-HV1



## pybyr (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a review of a newly acquired TimberWolf TW-HV1; actually a model left in inventory from last year and so at a favorable price.

No commercial affiliation here.

If you want to buy one machine that is made to and does work superbly, and will probably last a lifetime or longer with nothing other than minor routine fluid changes, the TW is your kind of machine.

I couldn't begin to afford this, but thankfully I work on wood with my Dad for both myself and my parents (and help from my mom, also- they both can and do outwork people half their ages) and he supports the "habit" when it comes to capital acquisitions for shared equipment.

We've been using a TroyBilt 27 ton unit for about 5-6 years; worked OK and was a big step up from a maul.  

Seeing some of the 'concerns' reported and documented in photos on here about the TB 27 ton, and since I do a lot of yellow birch on which the TB was laboring for all it was worth, it seemed worth investigating alternatives.

Started looking at various options; the Huskee splitters at Tractor Supply seemed like they were more robust than the TB.  Also looked at a Wallenstein I saw at one local place; very rugged but over-expensive for what it was with few features.

Had seen the Canadian Split-Fire that splits in both directions (good idea) but very expensive, and no stocking dealers within sane driving distance to go see one.

Had also heard of the TimberWolf equipment- they obviously know what they're doing in engineering given the fact that their big focus is large commercial processors.

Looked at the Timberwolf specs and was really impressed at the total absence of corner cutting.

Called TimberWolf, since they are right in VT.  Very impressed with their way of interacting with a customer (even though they don't sell direct) and with what I was finding out about the product.

Found a place that had the TW-HV1 horizontal/ vertical, in fact had one from last year at last year's cost.  Went to see it and was really struck by the no-corners-cut design, materials, and workmanship. I do not impress easily as to such things; I tend to be fond of things that are overdesigned and overbuilt.

The TW-HV1 followed us home.

In "theoretical specs" the Timberwolf TW-HV1 at 20 ton capacity, is barely 2/3 of the TroyBilt 27 ton machine we were changing from.  Engine size/ HP is supposedly the same, although the TW has a commercial duty Honda engine and the TB has a consumer "lawnmower grade" engine.

In use: these things don't even inhabit the same galaxy!

Every part on the TW is true high-level-commercial-grade

The cycle time on the TW is immensely faster than the TB

The wedge on the TW is so much more carefully designed and made- a narrow leading edge sharp point to cut deep, quickly, followed by a rapid wide flare- that the logs almost fly apart much of the time when the ram is only a short way into the log, rather than having to grind a blunt wedge all the way full length.

The 2 stage pump on the TW has yet to "hunker down" into its slower second stage of the hydraulic pump on anything I have split yet with the machine, whereas the TB routinely had (ever since new) to hunker down into the slower second stage to make it through logs of any size.

As fast as I can grab logs with one hand and/ or a pulp hook, the TW pops them apart as I run it with the other hand.  Grab split, chuck, retract (and it retracts as quick as I chuck with the other hand) grab, split, spin (to re-split) chuck...  It runs so well and so seamlessly that it's like a fun dance with the wood and the machine, instead of an awkward, tiring wrestle.  Quantities of wood that formerly would have taken many hours, and after which I'd be tired from straining and stooping (the TW not only works wonderfully on large pieces in vertical mode,  when horizontal, it is a height at which you _don't_ have to stoop/ lean) fly apart in a fraction of the time, and I'm not the least bit sore or stiff.  It now takes me about half the time to split a tree as it does to fell and limb it; it the ratio used to be dramatically in the other direction (used to take way more time splitting than dropping/ cutting to length)  My wood pile is growing at a pace, per hour of effort, the likes of which I have never seen before.  I am getting lots of vigorous work-out without feeling strained and beat up.

If you're in wood for the long haul, and haven't yet bought a splitter, or need to buy a splitter, take a real look at the TimberWolfs


----------



## JeffT (Aug 24, 2011)

Always liked the looks of the tw.Would love to have one outback someday.


----------



## 525fury (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the review.
I'm been eyeballing them for a few years now.  When my barkbuster splitter dies, I think I'm headed that direction!


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 24, 2011)

I've used TimberWolf's horizontal machines with a hydraulic log lift and I gotta say that's the way I would've gone If it weren't for the price tag.


----------



## Joey (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome product, used them before,,,,,you get what ya pay for ....definately applies here.......


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice review pybyr. Now I know why some folks state that the TB 27 ton is a slow machine. 

Do you know what this year's prices are?


----------



## pybyr (Aug 25, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Nice review pybyr. Now I know why some folks state that the TB 27 ton is a slow machine.
> 
> Do you know what this year's prices are?



Not sure what the current prices are.  Not cheap but what you get per dollar is truly impressive, and a better value per dollar if you can go there.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Trevor. If we have time on our east trip we may stop to see them.


----------



## fire_man (Aug 27, 2011)

I was two years too early in the market for a splitter. I bought the 27 TB, but after reading recent reviews like this one, I wish I spent the extra $$$ on a better model. The TB works fine, but does wine a little at the tuff stuff. It spits, but I am the kind of person that demands RESERVE POWER. So far after 15 cord, it could not split 1 crotchy giant round of Oak. Its still in the woods, where it will remain. Everything else has split, even tuff stringy cottonwood. But like I said, it wines and is very slow.  Funny how two different machines, one with a 20T rating and another with a 27T rating can behave so differently, in the exact opposite manner than expected. If the tonnage rating really was accurate, many purchases may have ended differently.


----------



## pybyr (Aug 28, 2011)

I was using the TimberWolf again today.

The difference is almost hard to capture in words- as fast as I can put wood in it and pitch wood out of it, it goes through it.  I get way more done in way less time, with way less strain.  

It's not just that the ram cycles so much faster, or that it powers through nearly anything without slowing down- even though all that's 100% true- 

--it's also that the design/ ergonomics of the machine are SO MUCH BETTER.  

You can tell that the people who design and make these things actually go out and use them, and incorporate user experience/ convenience into refining and improving the design and the way that it works.


----------

